# [MYSQL] keine Kardinalität auf dem Index



## boyben (21. August 2007)

Ich erstelle eine Tabelle:

```
CREATE TABLE `t_400` ( `artnr` VARCHAR ( 22 ) NOT NULL, 
`dlnr` INT NOT NULL ,
`sa` INT NOT NULL ,
`reserved` VARCHAR( 5 ) NOT NULL ,
`genartnr` INT NOT NULL, 
`lkz` VARCHAR ( 3 ) NOT NULL, 
`lfdnr` INT NOT NULL, 
`sortnr` INT NOT NULL, 
`kritnr` INT NOT NULL, 
`kritwert` VARCHAR ( 20 ) NOT NULL, 
`exclude` INT NOT NULL, `anzsofort` INT NOT NULL, 
INDEX `genartnr` (`genartnr`), 
INDEX `kritwert` (`kritwert`), 
INDEX `kritnr` (`kritnr`), 
INDEX `artnr` (`artnr`), 
INDEX `lfdnr` (`lfdnr`)) ENGINE = MYISAM;
```

Nachdem alle Datensätze in die DB geschrieben wurden führe ich diese Abfrage aus:

```
OPTIMIZE TABLE t_400;
```

Doch komischerweise ist die Kardinalität auf jedem INDEX null?
Erst wenn ich in phpMyAdmin OPTIMIZE TABLE t_400 aufrufe wird die Kardinalität erstellt!

Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt oder ob ich die Tabelle falsch anlege?
LG
Bebo


----------

